# Need a good audio track.



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey all, I am looking for a zombie or a creature track to loop. I know you all have something. 
Here is the prop for a visual.
MM

YouTube - Grave grabber in the yard 001


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Emailed you. but in case it goes to spam....I have four tracks I recorded for our grave popper prop. If you send me your email address I'll forward them to you.


----------



## dept1031 (Apr 18, 2009)

check out goregalore.com they have some outstanding zombie tracks


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

Man that thing is awesome, could you tell me where I might be able to obtain one?

I'll go through my itunes and see if I can't find something.


----------



## Meyers Madness (Mar 28, 2008)

*Grave Grabber*

Hellachris, you can't buy these you have to make them. 

Here is the link for the instructions. 
Build your own Grave Grabber

Here is mine. http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/79645-grave-grabber-2009-a.html

I do need a good audio though if anyone has anything.

MM


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Poison props cd monsters & zombies is awesome, or you could try
Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com
and search under zombie


----------



## hellachris (Aug 22, 2007)

I checked my files, the closet thing I could find was the bonus track to Zombi titled Voices of the Living Dead, which is basically a bunch of synthesized groans. Not too good haha. Sorry. Good luck in your search, and thanks for that link.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

I just got my cd from Sounds of gore by rusty knife and gore galore at Halloween Prop Building Supplies For The Home Haunter - Monster Guts called volume 13 Zombie Attack...it's a 60 minute stereo track that can be set to replay/loop and be left alone. Sounds awesome, just what I wanted for my zombie/cemetery..As you listen you hear gnashing, moaning and groaning...but then they get really loud, startling in fact and go back to the regular moaning... good stuff. In fact it was designed with the haunters in mind...
#13.99 +4.95 s/h = $18.94


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

This site has loads of zombie sound fx tracks 
Zombie Sound Effects and Production Music


----------

